# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  معنى الكلمة في English

## zahra Emad

:ongue:  ماهي  معنى كلمة {قتل_معركة} :ongue:

----------


## zahra Emad

الكلمة هي { fight }

----------


## ِAmeer

Kill قتل
War معركة
fight قاتل أو قتال
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
تحياتي
أمير

----------

